# Digital touch climate control.



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

This would be wicked if it could work


US $288.80 | LCD touch screen automatic air conditioning panel Automatic AC conditioning switch for MQB Tiguan for MQB superb Passat B8
https://a.aliexpress.com/_rIb5kf


Kurt


----------



## AkiraSieghart (Nov 20, 2019)

Cool in theory but looks cheap as hell. I don't know why anyone would bother replacing the current system when there's really nothing wrong with it. Cadillac has receive so much hate for their insistence on touch buttons for everything and now that they're finally going back to hard buttons/knobs, people are buying touch panels again?? :what:


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

AkiraSieghart said:


> Cool in theory but looks cheap as hell. I don't know why anyone would bother replacing the current system when there's really nothing wrong with it. Cadillac has receive so much hate for their insistence on touch buttons for everything and now that they're finally going back to hard buttons/knobs, people are buying touch panels again?? :what:


I just heard that this is the climate in the new golf. So I’m sure it’s gonna trickle down to other models once ours are updated. 


Kurt


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

Got it to work on mine! Thanks to help from VAG Italy
Works great!! Makes it look much cleaner and blends in with the aesthetics of the dash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paddie.e.kelly (Jan 4, 2020)

vdubdm said:


> Got it to work on mine! Thanks to help from VAG Italy
> Works great!! Makes it look much cleaner and blends in with the aesthetics of the dash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! How's the functionality? I've always preferred the dials myself, but interested in how this works.

Keep an eye out for the grey trim to help it match the interior better.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

not a fan of touch controls for things like this. I have to take my eyes off the road to properly activate the control. I can always find and use the dial control by motor memory and feel.

And yes, I worry about loss of situational awareness even for a few seconds; and even when I know my car has steering control.
I've driven another car with touch controls and I thought it was a nightmare.


----------



## dareblue (Oct 19, 2019)

gerardrjj said:


> not a fan of touch controls for things like this. I have to take my eyes off the road to properly activate the control. I can always find and use the dial control by motor memory and feel.
> 
> And yes, I worry about loss of situational awareness even for a few seconds; and even when I know my car has steering control.
> I've driven another car with touch controls and I thought it was a nightmare.


I agree 100%, but I love the look. Quite the conundrum, however, the more I think about it, I don’t really mess with the controls much while driving. I pretty much now my preference before I pull out of the garage. Maybe someone who has it working can explain; typically I might only adjust temperature up and down. Is it as easy as taping the red/blue buttons to adjust?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

gerardrjj said:


> not a fan of touch controls for things like this. I have to take my eyes off the road to properly activate the control. I can always find and use the dial control by motor memory and feel.
> 
> And yes, I worry about loss of situational awareness even for a few seconds; and even when I know my car has steering control.
> I've driven another car with touch controls and I thought it was a nightmare.


I'd be curious in colder climates. Does it work with gloves?


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I’ve found it interesting that we can’t adjust climate with voice. Wonder when the new Tiguan appears if that will change. 


Kurt


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> I’ve found it interesting that we can’t adjust climate with voice. Wonder when the new Tiguan appears if that will change.
> 
> 
> Kurt


that was, literally, the first thing I asked the in-car assistant to do. I was confused when it said that was not a feature it supported.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

vdubdm said:


> Got it to work on mine! Thanks to help from VAG Italy
> Works great!! Makes it look much cleaner and blends in with the aesthetics of the dash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they have the vented cooled seat button version? I want this for the Arteon


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Do they have the vented cooled seat button version? I want this for the Arteon


They do. Check out their store:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_ms6NkPD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

vdubdm said:


> They do. Check out their store:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_ms6NkPD
> 
> ...


Thanks, now I just need the trim piece for the Arteon 


Sent from my car phone 

Volkswagen shop repair Manuals 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1E2x5Os_0cBrC0y2MSuQrRfTMhH4gNko8


----------



## uevci (Sep 28, 2020)

Looks good! However, one of the things that I really like about the Tiguan is that everything can be controlled by actual buttons and knobs. I particularly don't like touch controls for the climate control. It seems like VW is going to trickle this to all new models though.


----------



## CarniifeX (Aug 24, 2008)

Would definitely be interested if they had matching grey trim, or if I'm able to source gloss black trim for the rest of the interior.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

uevci said:


> Looks good! However, one of the things that I really like about the Tiguan is that everything can be controlled by actual buttons and knobs. I particularly don't like touch controls for the climate control. It seems like VW is going to trickle this to all new models though.


I would think that when VW goes all touch-controls that vendors like this will provide after-market physical controls. Ironic, I know.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

All china digital climatronic has CLEAN AIR button. EU version is with SYNC button. I never use AIR CLEAN.


----------



## iceorbital (Jul 2, 2011)

Vasia01 said:


> All china digital climatronic has CLEAN AIR button. EU version is with SYNC button. I never use AIR CLEAN.


What does the 'clear air' button do on an NA car? And do you have the part number for the eu version with sync button?


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

uevci said:


> Looks good! However, one of the things that I really like about the Tiguan is that everything can be controlled by actual buttons and knobs. I particularly don't like touch controls for the climate control. It seems like VW is going to trickle this to all new models though.


It looks cool and modern, but honestly couldn't agree more. I hate touch controls. You would think that VW would have learned from the horrible implementations in other vehicles. I had a Honda with touch controls and it was awful. Hopefully VW does it better but the new mk8 golf scares me....way too many touch controls, including on the steering wheel....huge mistake. Non tactile controls on a moving vehicle thats hitting bumps just don't mix...


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> This would be wicked if it could work
> 
> 
> US $288.80 | LCD touch screen automatic air conditioning panel Automatic AC conditioning switch for MQB Tiguan for MQB superb Passat B8
> ...


Hi, i want to ask with this item, you cannot sync the climate degree from the panel because it does not have sync button? And you need to access from the radio to sync it, am I right? Thanks.


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

Holding auto button syncs it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

I know I posted that and the price has dropped. Just wondering if our MIB supports 5F? And if there is coding involved? This is what it says:


Seat heating product does not support temperature control of rear exhaust outlet [zone 3]
Some old MIBs do not support 5F menu display and control, you need to upgrade your MIB,
Products need ODIS coding, If you cannot successfully activate the product, you can contact us
If you purchase a steering wheel heating product, there is no steering wheel heating logo on the product panel, and it can only be controlled and displayed on the radio screen menu
product cannot control the ventilation and heating of the rear seats. You need to add the rear seat ventilation and heating switch, be achieved heating and ventilation of the rear seats，Some cars can control the temperature of the rear exhaust outlet [depending on the original car configuration]
product supports the replacement of the original car manual or automatic air conditioning switch. We assume that your car is an automatic air conditioning switch. The product does not have an extension cable and a temperature sensor,
If you are a manual air conditioner switch, you need to tell us, or you need to purchase additional extension cable and temperature sensor
If you have any questions or don't understand, please contact us and provide the original air-conditioning switch photos. Any purchase errors and operation errors cannot be the reason for the refund.
Thank you for reading the above information, and I wish you a happy shopping

3 options for buying products,Please choose the correct product you need

A: MQB Tiguan MK2 seat heating [Does not support zone 3 control [rear air outlet]]

B: MQB Tiguan MK2 seat ventilation support zone 3 control

c: MQB Tiguan MK2 seat ventilation And steering wheel heating support zone 3 control
[steering wheel heating is not on the air conditioner panel switch [no logo and button], it can only be controlled on the radio display]
D;MQB Tiguan MK2 Steering wheel heating/seat heating/support zone 3 control


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L179 (Apr 15, 2020)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Cerámico26 (Feb 13, 2021)

[QUOTE = "vdubdm, publicación: 114724983, miembro: 530643"]
















¡Lo tengo para trabajar en el mío! Gracias a la ayuda de VAG Italia
¡¡Funciona genial!! Lo hace lucir mucho más limpio y se integra con la estética del tablero.


Enviado desde mi iPhone usando Tapatalk
[/CITAR]
Como le hicieron para aparecer ese menú en la pantalla principal ?


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

vdubdm said:


> Got it to work on mine! Thanks to help from VAG Italy
> Works great!! Makes it look much cleaner and blends in with the aesthetics of the dash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What coding did you have to do? were you able to change it from Celsius to Fahrenheit?


----------



## Noiprox (Oct 3, 2021)

vdubdm said:


> Got it to work on mine! Thanks to help from VAG Italy
> Works great!! Makes it look much cleaner and blends in with the aesthetics of the dash.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same using installed in my 2019 Jetta GLI. Most worked out of the box but I can't figure out how to turn on the ventilated seats and the menu button doesn't work. Also if I use the main LCD to browse to the climate control page there are no options there, just a blank screen.

Any ideas what I may need to do or code to get it working? I didn't have to code anything to get the rest of the unit working.


----------



## vdubdm (Apr 21, 2010)

Noiprox said:


> I have the same using installed in my 2019 Jetta GLI. Most worked out of the box but I can't figure out how to turn on the ventilated seats and the menu button doesn't work. Also if I use the main LCD to browse to the climate control page there are no options there, just a blank screen.
> 
> Any ideas what I may need to do or code to get it working? I didn't have to code anything to get the rest of the unit working.


Check out vagitaly on Instagram or Facebook. He’s pretty good with coding. Sounds like a coding issue. Something missing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Noiprox said:


> I have the same using installed in my 2019 Jetta GLI. Most worked out of the box but I can't figure out how to turn on the ventilated seats and the menu button doesn't work. Also if I use the main LCD to browse to the climate control page there are no options there, just a blank screen.
> 
> Any ideas what I may need to do or code to get it working? I didn't have to code anything to get the rest of the unit working.


Are you able to change the display reading from Celsius to Fahrenheit?


----------



## Noiprox (Oct 3, 2021)

HarryPooter said:


> Are you able to change the display reading from Celsius to Fahrenheit?


not sure, I’m in Canada so I need it on Celsius


----------



## Noiprox (Oct 3, 2021)

HarryPooter said:


> Are you able to change the display reading from Celsius to Fahrenheit?


I attempted this today for you and yes, by changing from Celsius to Fahrenheit in the main car menu under units (where you change things like km vs mikes etc.) it automatically changed the new touch climatronic display to Fahrenheit as well.


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

Noiprox said:


> I attempted this today for you and yes, by changing from Celsius to Fahrenheit in the main car menu under units (where you change things like km vs mikes etc.) it automatically changed the new touch climatronic display to Fahrenheit as well.


 Great thank you, order placed!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

HarryPooter said:


> Great thank you, order placed!


How did your install and coding go?


----------

